# anyone gonna be riding this weekend?



## krystalscoma (Sep 15, 2010)

me and the hubby are gonna be riding at mud creek in jacksonville, tx............anyone gonna be there?


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

No.
But alot of us will be there next month for Mudstock !!! :rockn:


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

yup mudstock


----------



## krystalscoma (Sep 15, 2010)

*ridin*

i hope we get to make it out there. i told my husband that if he wouldnt take me then i would bring my girlfriends out there!!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Where is the Butcher of Wood. He needs to read this!


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

NOIVE BEEN THERE FOR MUD NATS THIS YEAR


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

krystalscoma said:


> i hope we get to make it out there. i told my husband that if he wouldnt take me then i would bring my girlfriends out there!!!!


krystal make sure yall dont break anything this weekend .. alot of us texas and some louisana folks are goin to get together for mudstock hopefully we will all camp, ride , cook and party


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I might end up making it.. depends on if my wife lets me go on the ride to louisiana mudfest the weekend before, and then jacksonville the next weekend... Will just have to sweet talk her a little I guess...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

badazzbrute said:


> I might end up making it.. depends on if my wife lets me go on the ride to louisiana mudfest the weekend before, and then jacksonville the next weekend... Will just have to sweet talk her a little I guess...


hell bring her .. hoping all my clan gets there shat put back together before then


----------



## krystalscoma (Sep 15, 2010)

i try not to break anything cause that gets expensive QUICK!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bwhahahah preach to the choir ..lmao


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

krystalscoma said:


> i hope we get to make it out there. i told my husband that if he wouldnt take me then i would bring my girlfriends out there!!!!


I smell a parrrrrrtaaaaay!!!!:rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I will be doin my best to get my bike all buttoned up this weekend... I plan on making mudstock... and with the way things are going around the house right now I just might make it up there as a single man :rockn:. I will definitely be party'n it up then!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

walker said:


> hell bring her .. hoping all my clan gets there shat put back together before then


Hell walker, if I go she will definately be there.. She likes riding as much as I do... Buying her a brute next year and she wants the pink camo overlay, and probably pink snorkels and rad bracket...


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey filthy....think me and meangreen might be rollin' together. Waitin' on confirmation from him.


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

I think we gonna hit up the hl park in shreveport the 25th for the last race. Watch a little racin & do a little ridin. We gonna be at mudstock too.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats cool monsterbrute.... get to hang out with all my buds out there.


Krystal.... yall have fun, definitely need to try to make mudstock though. If walker, meangreen360, myself, N20torious, and a few of the others all get together I promise it will make for one heck of good time! We all get along with one another and will do plenty of friendly trash talk and showin off lol.


----------



## krystalscoma (Sep 15, 2010)

we are staying here in greenwood, la so hopefully hubby wont be working on the weekend so we can make it..........we didnt get to go to mud nationals because it landed on my sons b-day so i told him he had to make it up by go to mudstock!!!
if we make it im on a brite green arctic cat and hubbys on camo green arctic cat hes gotta big snorkel with a filter on top of snorkel cant miss him!!!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Hopefully I can still make it to mud stock. Started my new job last night. Have to talk to my brother and get him to pull some strings.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

krystal i hope we all park together so we don't have to hun t everyone down .. mean greaan better get to tuggin on those strings broski... and filthy hopefully i will be getting mine back together sometime shortly also ... badazz i'm about buy mine her own ride also looked into black and pink zebra print .. that shat was ugly so put my foot down either doing striaght pink or a pink carbon fiber ... glad this coming together it should be a pretty good time


----------



## krystalscoma (Sep 15, 2010)

we normally tend to park in the back forties, cause we always get there late!!! but if we make it will be probably tenting it!!! but if we pull up we will be in a tan dodge dually with those 18 wheeler rims!!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i will give everyone my phone number when it gets a littler closer and we will have room for the folks that show up late


----------



## krystalscoma (Sep 15, 2010)

well wont be making it to mudstock.....broke my wrist and doubt hubby will be willing to take me!!! but we might also be in carrizo springs, tx......thats a long drivr!!!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

That sux krystal. 
Do what ya gotta do and get it all healed up....there will be more rides to come in Jacksonville and in other parts of Tx where we can all meet up.


----------



## krystalscoma (Sep 15, 2010)

im hopin we can talk my brother into goin who has a razor that only requires one hand!!!! but i can always buddy up...........hopin i can make it still though, but gotta avoid gettin the cast wet or dirty!!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

NO Dirt???? Cuts out buddy'in up on my bike lol. I got about half of every tire showin out from under the fenders. Hope yall get to make it....heck hope I get to make it.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Yeah me too! Not looking good though on my end. We just got another company added to our to do list. Looks like alot of over time coming my way.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

krystalscoma said:


> im hopin we can talk my brother into goin who has a razor that only requires one hand!!!! but i can always buddy up...........hopin i can make it still though, but gotta avoid gettin the cast wet or dirty!!!!


Wrap it in a trash bag , and come on !!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Wrap it in a trash bag , and come on !!


 
yep thats what i would do.. meanie greenie come on now ...


----------

